# Best finish for Eastern Red Cedar for indoor use that will keep it red?



## SalM

Hi all I'm new here. I am working on some cell phone docks or stands as projects. I am struggling to find finishes to allow the end produce keep the deep wet red look. I've read mixed ideas. Seen some stuff on here that is incredible with deep red colors which I'd like to try to achieve.

Again these items would be used indoors in say an office or home use with no sun exposure.

The red cedar I'm working with are boards I purchased that I cut into 4×4" blocks 1" thick.

Any ideas? Not looking to make these pieces look like a table with many many layers of finish, just a few to protect it but want to retain or improve the red color of the cedar.

Thank u greatly for any advice and I look forward to reading more here now that I found the site!

Image below on the products I'm making.


----------



## KYSean

Why put any finish on it?


----------



## JBrow

SalM,

I am not much of a finishing guy and others here are far more experienced with finishes than I. Nonetheless, I have an opinion.

It is my belief that wood changes color for two reasons, due to exposure to air and to sun light. Even an indoor project is exposed to sunlight, which enters through windows. It is actually probably the UV region of sunlight that causes the change of color of wood. Therefore, to preserve the color of wood, I would select a Spar Varnish, that includes additives that absorb UV in sun light before it makes it to the wood. A Spar varnish would offer maximum protection against UV. As a film finish, a Spar Varnish goes a long way in forming a barrier between the wood and air.


----------



## bandit571

I have a Hope Chest I made out of solid Aromatic Red Cedar almost 5 years ago. Still looks nice and red on the outside…where three coats of Minwax Poly Gloss were used. First two just soaked right in.


----------



## bandit571

Is this what you are after? This is solid red Cedar. 









With the lid raised. I did not finish the inside, as we wanted to keep the Cedar Smell going.

Three coats, Minwax Poly Gloss.


----------



## SalM

Thanks all. I'm actually looking for something to make the pieces kinda pop so to say. Like stand out.

I was thinking tung oil but then nothing over that. Something I can wipe on and it will hold its deep color for awhile.

I tried johnsons paste wax and during application it looks awesome, nice and deep red but after a day or so it seems the wax dries out after multiple applications and The wood looks bare and light colored again?

Again thanks


----------



## SalM

Bandit that chest is awesome!


----------



## rwe2156

My experience is if its exposed to much light, I don't think it matters what you put on it, it will eventually go brown.

This is southern red cedar I'm talking about, could be different.


----------



## Finn

I make hundreds of boxes every year using eastern red cedar. After sanding and tacking I apply a brush on sanding sealer, or lacquer. Next day I sand it to 200 grit and then spray with a rattle can of glossy clear finish from Rustolium. (Lowes paint dept.). As has been mentioned, keep it out of sunlight before finishing. I have also had success with spray on Lacquer, brush on Lacquer (Deft) and with wipe on Poly.


----------



## SalM

Jim thanks! Those are sweet!!! Great job
I decided to use tung oil. Just looking for something to wipe on a few coats to give them protection and a little hardness and possible shine!
So far it's working well!

Thanks everyone for the help I appreciate it greatly!


----------



## allaboard

> Is this what you are after? This is solid red Cedar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the lid raised. I did not finish the inside, as we wanted to keep the Cedar Smell going.
> 
> Three coats, Minwax Poly Gloss.
> 
> - bandit571


Great looking chest!


----------



## mrbob

1 or 2 coats of water based poly, it will over time Patina from its true color to a brownish, nature of wood.


----------

